# MSDS for CAP flavours - Specific Gravity



## SAVaper (21/6/16)

Found this on the Capella website. It contains the specific gravity (weights) of each flavour. Could not find the TFA or FA yet.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------

